# Time brand sold to an E-Bike startup



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Not sure if anyone here cares about this brand anymore. There hasn't be a post here since 2017.

In any case, the brand was sold by Rossignol to a french E-bike startup.

https://www.bicycleretailer.com/int...signol-sells-time-brand-french-e-bike-startup


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this. Still have my VXR...which is a great bike.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My Time (I can't remember the model but I think it was a VXR Translink) was the best bicycle I've ever owned. Better than my Colnagos. Better than my current Bianchi. Luckily, I'm just not as bicycle crazy anymore. My Bianchi is much more than good enough.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Seems they just got sold again, to SRAM? Maybe just pedals?


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Mapei said:


> My Time (I can't remember the model but I think it was a VXR Translink) was the best bicycle I've ever owned. Better than my Colnagos. Better than my current Bianchi. Luckily, I'm just not as bicycle crazy anymore. My Bianchi is much more than good enough.


Agree. My Boonen WC VXRS will be in my coffin.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

Feb. 9th 2021 -
The Rossignol Group has sold Time Sport's frame and bike business to the Cardinal Cycling Group, whose partners include French engineer Martial Trigeaud and American Tony Karklins, who is the founder of Allied Cycle Works and the former managing director of Orbea USA. 

Just took delivery on an Alpe D'Huez 01, rim, with full Record mechanical. I'm not worthy. Actually dealt directly with Tony via e-mail, great guy. Took delivery through my local bike shop and the whole transaction took 3 weeks. The bike is amazing. As far as handling and comfort, I'd rate it right with my steel 2009 Olmo San Remo. But no comparison on weight. It's 30 degrees in the morning right now, and I can't wait to ride in the morning. A fantastic bike will do that to you.


----------

